# Recent AK mod



## KurtTroter (Jan 25, 2015)

This was a modification I did on an Arsenal 106cr chambered in 5.56 I felt like sharing. This rifle comes with a 16" barrel and a shroud to cover it so to keep as much authenticity as possible I cut the barrel down to the threads (11.5") on the front sight post. Then to bring it to the legal length 16" I welded a carbon steel cylinder piece to a Bulgarian flash hider and permanently fixed it to the threads of the AK via another heavy tac weld. I think it gave the rifle a sleek but functional look :)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 25, 2015)

What was your welding media, gas or electric?


----------



## KurtTroter (Jan 25, 2015)

arc welder, electric


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2015)

He's a Marine.....   he breathed on it and held a lighter to his breath....   so..... gas?


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 25, 2015)

x SF med said:


> He's a Marine.....   he breathed on it and held a lighter to his breath....   so..... gas?



Wouldn't that need 2 Marines?  :-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 25, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> Wouldn't that need 2 Marines?  :-"



He said Arc, not Oxy-explosive.


----------

